# Newbie Introduction - 17 m/c and starting new protocol.



## CKOnlyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello all, 

I am 34 and my husband is 36.  We have been TTC since 2006 and have had 3 miscarriages before the arrival of our wonderful  healthy daughter in 2008 (I know we are very blessed to have her).  We have then had a further 14 miscarriages with the most recent in April 2015.  I usually lose at about 6 weeks but have had several pregnancies where heartbeat is seen on the scan and then spotting starts ....  I have had several blighted ovum miscarriages too.  We have never had the products of conception tested despite 3 D & Cs as this was never offered.  

We have both had all the usual tests and everything comes back normal (genetics, immunology, blood clotting etc).  

We were seen at the St Mary's clinic late last year who carried out a hysteroscopy in Feb 15 and did lots of blood tests on me.  They advised that I had slightly elevated TEG levels and prescribed Lovenox injections once BFP seen.  I tried this protocol but this resulted in the miscarriage at 6 weeks in April.  

I have very recently seen Prof Quenby in Coventry and she performed the NK cells biopsy, endometrial scratch procedure.  I just had the results from this and surprisingly everything came back normally.  We had the post-results consultation last night and she advised me to take cyclogest pessaries from Day 21 - 28 to improve my uterine lining and to inject Lovenox 20mg once a pregnancy is confirmed by scan with egg sac showing but not to do Prednisone or aspirin as I have previously tried as this is not required and could be damaging in my case.  

Do any of you have any experience with Prof Quenby's protocol which seems very light (she gave us a 40-50% chance of success)?  Any views would be appreciated please as we're about to embark on this new protocol.


----------



## CKOnlyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello.... is there anyone out there?  As a newbie, it would be really nice to be made welcome especially if anyone has any similar experience and can offer any ideas/support please?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, CKOnlyOne -- didn't want to read and run.   I don't know that a high percentage of ladies on the ttc naturally board have dealt with recurrent miscarriage. While I realise that you are looking for treatment advice rather than pregnancy loss support, I'm wondering if you'd get more responses in the pregnancy loss board as more women there have received treatment for recurrent miscarriage. Perhaps the mods can advise.


----------



## CKOnlyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks CrazyHorse, I really didn't know where to start so just thought I'd post a brief intro and hope someone would reply and put me in touch with others.  I'm just feeling really a bit lost and overwhelmed at the moment so any help is warmly welcomed.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi CKOnlyOne

I'm so sorry to read of your losses  It sounds like you've had many of the tests associated with recurrent miscarriage and I imagine it is extremely frustrating to be told all is normal when you have experienced so many problems maintaining a pregnancy. There is an immunes section on FF which offers more detail about testing and treatment options here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0

I have read of many ladies visiting Prof Quenby but from memory their treatment has all been in conjunction with fertility treatment such as IVF/ICSI.

There is also a pregnancy loss section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0 where there is also a trying again after loss thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331775.170 where you could chat to others trying again after suffering from a pregnancy loss. Again many of the ladies on there will be undergoing fertility treatment of some kind too.

Good Luck and I hope the links are useful, just shout if there is anything else you'd like directing too

Dory
xxx


----------



## CKOnlyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Dory - much appreciated


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

CK, if you can afford it Dr Gorgy has success with difficult cases and tests for everything. He will also work alongside people who want to try naturally. Here is a link to what he tests for: http://www.privatepregnancy.co.uk/information-and-guides/useful-articles/immune-testing-and-immune-treatment-for-ivf-failure-and-recurrent-miscarriage/

You don't have to be referred and you can often get appointments within a week. Take the results of any tests you have had done to avoid any repeat testing.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Devonrocks (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi ck, so sorry to read about your awful miscarriages, you sound very strong to keep going.

What immunes have you had done?

I had a dd, who is nearly 5 and since then have had 5 mc's. Tests aftwr mc 2 all came back normal, from the NHS and ar Mary's. I went on to have my 3rd mc so had the uterine biopsy carried out which came back as raised but also had a mc on a treatment plan for that.

At the end of last year I went to see dr gorgy, who njr suggested, he runs very thorough immune testing. I got pregnant before I had a chance to start his pre pregnancy treatment so I am currently on his plan, although I am not following it exactly, I am only 5 weeks but it is the furthest we have got for a year. If this pregnancy fails I will then do his pre pregnancy plan and follow everything he prescribes. It is quite drug heavy so I wanted to see if I could get away with minimum drugs.

A word of warning, it is very expensive.

Good luck, feel free to pm me if you'd like any more info x


----------

